# Axle/Hub Interchangeability



## buckeyebob (Feb 16, 2012)

I've a 60's Carlton I'm building and am using a 70's Raleigh for some of the parts. The Raleigh has raised flanged Normandy hubs that I'd like to use but the Carlton takes a 5/16" axle and the Raleigh is 3/8". I'm not interested in spreading or filing the dropouts on the Carlton so my question is can I use 5/16" axles in the existing hubs, will the 5/16" cones fit in the existing opening of the Normandy hubs or should I just find some different hubs altogether?


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 20, 2012)

*making the axles fit...*

Hello,
 on a swap like that I would just file the axles flat on either side like on a schwinn heavy duty hub
for a tandem. We do it all the time with the 3/8 axles...
      Brian


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

file 'em flat, thats the way to do it. then the axle is much stronger than a 5/16" too


----------

